# power outlet right under a window



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

can a power outlet be right under a window? asking because of the possibility of window leaking.

thanks


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

It's done all the time.
I do it so the lady can put there Christmas candles in the windows.


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

cool, thanks


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

amak....thanks for asking that question....I wanted to ask it as well.....for some reason I was thinking that you couldn't put outlets under windows.....


----------



## jlmran (Feb 8, 2010)

I don't mean to sound harsh, but what does a potentially leaking window have to do with electrical installations. Think about it before responding.


----------



## collegetry (Feb 7, 2012)

I had a leaking window and yes there is an outlet under it. Photo to prove it.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

ddawg16 said:


> ...for some reason I was thinking that you couldn't put outlets under windows.


This is probably related to use of electric baseboard...
no outlets *above* the BB = none below that window.

The 6/12 rule still applies though.


----------



## Jilligoat (Feb 8, 2012)

*6/12?*

The 6/12 rule still applies though.[/quote]

Pardon my ignorance, but what does 6/12 mean :huh:? I have an older home (built in 1954). Some of the electrical has been updated, some not. I've been toying with the idea of replacing all the old with new. (The older lines are black and only have two wires; new is white with 3 wires) Any extented understanding of the Electrical Jargon would help! Thanks!!

Jilligoat


----------



## a_lost_shadow (Dec 18, 2011)

For most residential rooms, no spot on the wall may be more than 6 feet along the wall from an outlet, disregarding open space from doors. Thus outlets can be spaced no more than 12 feet apart.


----------



## Jilligoat (Feb 8, 2012)

a_lost_shadow said:


> For most residential rooms, no spot on the wall may be more than 6 feet along the wall from an outlet, disregarding open space from doors. Thus outlets can be spaced no more than 12 feet apart.


So, outlets need to be no more than 6 feet apart? (Unless there is a door..) Would that be correct? :huh:


----------



## a_lost_shadow (Dec 18, 2011)

Not quite, outlets can be no more than 12 feet apart. The idea is you should be able to put a lamp with a 6 foot cord anywhere along the wall and reach an outlet (unless you hit a door).


----------



## Jilligoat (Feb 8, 2012)

AHH!!! I see!  Thanks so much!!


----------



## a_lost_shadow (Dec 18, 2011)

I went looking for a picture, and found a better explanation and graphic at: http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/receptacles-6-foot-rules-36788/


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

Just remember, the 6/12 rule is the MINIMUM number of outlets required. I always add more - you can never have too many outlets.


----------



## Minus08 (Oct 31, 2011)

md2lgyk said:


> you can never have too many outlets.


Hmmm. Would like to see an entire wall covered by outlets. That be a sight.


----------

